# Alternator Swap Anyone



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone here do the swap or interested in doing one? I did the swap from my 60amp alt to a 90 amp alt and found that 87 to 90 D21's Alternator spacer between the Alt fan and Alt itself must be slimmed down to work or was it just a fluke for me and not anyone else? I could not just swap the pulleys without grinding down the metal spacer. I would of loved to take pictures of the process but was in the junkyard when I did it and didnt have a camera at the time. Its really simple minus the spacer alteration with using the same bolts, wires and belt.



I also gave my truck the 200 dollar paint job. I know the color sucks but I love the fact that all the rust and dents are gone 

*To this*









*From this*





I did the frontend conversion from a 95 pathfinder so I could remove the old bulb style headlights to 9006 bulbs( i think) with grill and sidemarker lights


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

Dont know how it lost the new pictures but here they are


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

How to install a 110 amp alternator in your Pathy - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Interesting choice on the headlights. A couple of my co-workers who had to replace the entire headlight assembly to get their Pathfinders inspected would have been glad to only replace a bulb. Mortality rate on the plastic headlights seems to be pretty high in my area.


----------

